# wtf?? pass headlight not working



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

i tryed fuses and i tryed connections but it looks like there is no current coming from the brown wires that lead to the low beam... i have no clue what it could be... everything else works too, such as blinker, fog, and high beam.... anyone have a thought on this?? 

thanks


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

anybody???


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Patience young one.

It sometimes takes longer than an hour to get a response. Tis is not a heavily travelled forum.

As for your problem, There is A LOT more information needed.

What kind of car?

Did the car originally come with Halogen headlights or Xenons?

If halogens, Have you installed one of those drop in kits or are you still rockin halogens (Yes, it can make a difference).

You say you have tr*i*ed fuses and connections, But have you tr*i*ed a new bulb?


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

ive tried diff bulbs and its on an 02 gti... halogens from day one and still in the car, no drop in kit ever installed


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

??? i really shouldnt have posted in this section


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Brown wires are usually the ground connection. How are you measuring the current?


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry i was freakin out lol was supposed to go to nashville that night , but money screwed me on that one, but i was testing it with a tester light... its all i had. :/


----------



## CarbonCoffee (Apr 9, 2010)

Oddly, I've been having a similar problem with the passenger headlight in my Jetta. Haven't had much of a look since it just started tonight but I'll be looking at what other people have written.


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

found the issue... the power to the headlight (yellow wire) pin had come out of the harness oddly enough... problem solved thanks for advice!


----------

